# Public libraries in Lisbon



## Redpaper

Hello. I will be coming to Lisbon and since I do freelance work, one of the first things I research when going to a new city is the library network. 

By searching on google maps I was able to find several libraries in Lisbon, but it's not clear if these are public libraries or not. Can anyone recommend me a good public library off-hand? Also, some countries generally require one to hold a library card to use the space (even if one isn't borrowing books), and others are more casual. Would I need to get a card to use the libraries in Portugal?

Thanks!


----------



## bom dia lisbon

Here is a list of the public libraries in Lisboa:

http://blx.cm-lisboa.pt/contatos

Sorry, I can't answer about the suitability, or whether it's allowable, to sit and do work, as I do have a library card and only make quick visits to my local branch to borrow books. Good luck!


----------

